# Coughing goat



## FunnyfarmEve (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi everyone! Happy Fall  Well, for the first time in my 3 years of raising goats I have a goat that has suddenly developed a cough. I live in Southern California and I am wandering if anyone else that is in the area is having issues with their goats developing a cough? If you're from So. Cal you'll know that our weather has been like a roller coaster. Hot to cold and cold to hot....ugh! I am assumong that the weather change has something to do with my girl coughing. Listening to her cough the best way to describe it is a deep throaty kind of cough. Almost sort of asthmatic. She's eating, drinking, grazing and does NOT have a runny rose. Later today when I have the ability I will take her temp. I gave her a dose of probiotics this morning, but can anyone else give me some advice as to what I can treat her with to help her stop coughing? Or any idea s to why she would be coughing? 

Thanks ya'll for your time and help. I look forward to reading and responding to responses. 

All the best! 

FunnyfarmEve


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Unfortunately, without a temp, we are in the dark. When mine have a cough, I suspect pneumonia or lungworm. @Jessica84 has convinced me to start giving a pneumonia vaccine.

There are people here who know far more than I, but they are still going to want a temp.


----------



## FunnyfarmEve (Aug 2, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Unfortunately, without a temp, we are in the dark. When mine have a cough, I suspect pneumonia or lungworm. @Jessica84 has convinced me to start giving a pneumonia vaccine.
> 
> There are people here who know far more than I, but they are still going to want a temp.


Luckily, her temp is a normal 101.5.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

YAY!

My next thought is of course lungworms.. They tend to not show up in fecals very well.

Can anyone else offer a suggestion?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@singinggoatgirl If I recall correctly, you had a goat with a wet cough but no fever. Did you ever find out what that was? I can't find your thread now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has it been windy down there? I'm in central California and mine have suffered all summer with the dust and all the smoke in the air. But you are right our wonderful fall we get makes for higher risk of pneumonia. 
I have no clue about lung worms since we never get wet enough for them but I remember years ago I believe it was goathiker told how to check on your own to see of they have lung worms. You get a piece of gauze and wrap a few berries in it like a Hersey kiss and place in water over night and you will see the worms at the top in the morning. You could try that or just treat for lung worms and see if it helps. Either way I would keep a eye on that temp.
And yes I am a firm believer in the pneumonia vaccine. About 4 years now I had silent pneumonia come threw. Every time the weather changed I would wake up to a dead goat. It killed fast! I would check everyone late at night for anyone that was off and they would all be fine but one would be stiff as a board dead by early in the morning. After I gave everyone the vaccine it stopped


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I found the Once. It said not safe for pregnant cows and I think I have several pregnant goats now. Would you suggest the vaccine labeled for goats? And move to the Once next year?

I think this is what you mentioned on the other thread

https://www.jefferspet.com/products...84999fa2600f000002b9/5338849a9fa2600f000002da


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Im in SoCal and I can not remember the last time it rained here. A couple months ago or so. I have one goat that has a dry cough, but am pretty sure its the wind blowin up the dust, and the cruddy alfalfa we have around here. I notice it only happens after she has been running, or just as her feed is put in the feeder, and sometimes she coughs up her cud and chews it. She even coughs and farts at the same time. None of my other goats do this that I notice.
And it has been around 75 in the day and 50 degrees at night. So pretty warm still.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> I found the Once. It said not safe for pregnant cows and I think I have several pregnant goats now. Would you suggest the vaccine labeled for goats? And move to the Once next year?
> 
> I think this is what you mentioned on the other thread
> 
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products...84999fa2600f000002b9/5338849a9fa2600f000002da


No that's not what I use, same brand different way to give. The one I give is IN which means up the nose. It will be the yellow box not purple, let me see if I can find it and I'll see if it says anything about pregos, I know that first year I had pregos and I still gave it and I don't remember anyone aborting or anything wrong with the kids. Let me find that first and if it says anything about it then I'll look back threw my history and see what happened


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok it doesn't say anything about not giving to pregnant cows. Let me dig up my kidding history and make sure I didn't have any issues that I happened to not connect the dots on


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok nope that was actually a awesome year lol I only lost 2 kids at birth one from a bad pull ending with a broken neck  and another that I thought she was done at 3 and the 4th didn't get the sack off of her face
Now back to the ONCE the only thing I can really complain about is 1 the price but still cheaper then dead goats and 2 it's a live vaccine which means once you mix it you HAVE to use it all. So let's say you have 21 goats (FYI I usually get 11 doses a bottle) then your paying for 30 goats worth but tossing 9 away. Now I swear by it so I was just fine with that. What I do now that everyone has had their first year dose is kinda stagger them by 10. So let's say I go buy a goat tomorrow I will use the one dose on her and then go back to the that have been the longest time since they have been vaccinated and I will give it to the first 9 goats on the list. So in the end some do get vaccinated more then once a year. Which if you look at the directions it says is fine and everyone has been ok......I hope that all made sense lol
Also it says it can be given to new borns, I think the 2cc is a little much for a tiny kid which is why in the other thread I mentioned going with the goat vaccine on those super young kids when I thought I had pneumonia again


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I will try to find the Once IN. Jeffers does not seem to have it, but there are other places.

@FunnyfarmEve , if your weather has been anything like @wifeof1 or @Jessica84 has described, I think you can rest easy about lungworm. Do keep watching that temp though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry I copied the link for valley vet but forgot to include it :/ 
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=4150957A-BE0F-4F9B-A6A4-CBE198064FD4
You also don't need to do a booster in a few weeks it's just once a year which was part of the reason I got this, the other being nothing labeled for cattle being injected and worry about reactions. There was a topic years ago on different vaccines and this was one that was discussed. Someone else used it as well (can't think of their name right now) and said a few of hers were a little off for a few hours or so after she gave it but all 70 of mine didn't miss a beat.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I was going to go to Valley next. I've just been busy.

You have sold me, and I'm fine with throwing some away.

One last question and I'll leave you alone. A dose for this is 2ml per animal. So if I have only 10 animals, I can get the 10 dose vial, right? (I have more, I'm just keeping it simple) The vaccine, once mixed, is 20 ml, yes?

Or is the 10 ds vaccine only 10 ml? (once mixed)

To be more simple, I think that for 10 goats I would buy the 10 ds vaccine. But I'm open to the idea I'm wrong and I would need 2 of them. Can you reassure me I'm correct in what I think?

I don't have any tinies. All my kids are of the age they can be weaned safely, or have been already weaned.

Thank you,
Maria


----------



## FunnyfarmEve (Aug 2, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Has it been windy down there? I'm in central California and mine have suffered all summer with the dust and all the smoke in the air. But you are right our wonderful fall we get makes for higher risk of pneumonia.
> I have no clue about lung worms since we never get wet enough for them but I remember years ago I believe it was goathiker told how to check on your own to see of they have lung worms. You get a piece of gauze and wrap a few berries in it like a Hersey kiss and place in water over night and you will see the worms at the top in the morning. You could try that or just treat for lung worms and see if it helps. Either way I would keep a eye on that temp.
> And yes I am a firm believer in the pneumonia vaccine. About 4 years now I had silent pneumonia come threw. Every time the weather changed I would wake up to a dead goat. It killed fast! I would check everyone late at night for anyone that was off and they would all be fine but one would be stiff as a board dead by early in the morning. After I gave everyone the vaccine it stopped


SO. Cal has been very dry all spring and summer. Although we did have a very wet winter. The lung worm check idea kinda blows my mind! So, I just wrap the berries inside of a piece of guaze. Place some tape on the guaze and then drop in into their drinkiong water over night? Are lung worms transfered into their bodies through their drinking water? I have never vaccinated for pneumonia. Sounds like it's something I should do ASAP. I'll be calling my vet.


----------



## FunnyfarmEve (Aug 2, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Im in SoCal and I can not remember the last time it rained here. A couple months ago or so. I have one goat that has a dry cough, but am pretty sure its the wind blowin up the dust, and the cruddy alfalfa we have around here. I notice it only happens after she has been running, or just as her feed is put in the feeder, and sometimes she coughs up her cud and chews it. She even coughs and farts at the same time. None of my other goats do this that I notice.
> And it has been around 75 in the day and 50 degrees at night. So pretty warm still.


Okay, so it sounds like our goats are experiencing the same thing. It's a deep dry cough. Only does it after she runs and just like yours as I feed her. I have her started on probiotics just as a precautionary. Figured it can't hurt her to dose her up for a few days. The cough makes me nervous because it's the first time any of them have ever had a cough. She's running around, eating, drinking, acting normal. How long has your girl been doing this? Mione started on Sunday.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

FunnyfarmEve said:


> The lung worm check idea kinda blows my mind! So, I just wrap the berries inside of a piece of guaze. Place some tape on the guaze and then drop in into their drinkiong water over night?


NO NO NO N0 NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do NOT put fecal matter in the drinking water!

Put the gauze wrapped fecal matter in a GLASS of water, and the next day, pull out the gauze and LOOK at the water, to see if you can see anything parasite-like.

LOL No wonder it blew your mind


----------



## FunnyfarmEve (Aug 2, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I will try to find the Once IN. Jeffers does not seem to have it, but there are other places.
> 
> @FunnyfarmEve , if your weather has been anything like @wifeof1 or @Jessica84 has described, I think you can rest easy about lungworm. Do keep watching that temp though.


Thanks! The weather has been exactly like they described. My first thought was her cough has something to do with the funky weather changes and wind. Dosing her with probiotics as a precautionary and keeping close eye on her.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Since she got outta quarantine. She was a rescue. Quarantine area is DG up on a windy hill. Now she is under the oaks. Less wind and cooler in the hot summer. This entire area is windy. One semi or big hauler is blown over every winter.


----------



## FunnyfarmEve (Aug 2, 2017)

mariarose said:


> NO NO NO N0 NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do NOT put fecal matter in the drinking water!
> 
> ...


No, I'd never put fecal matter into their water! I understood it as putting real berries into gauze and dropping it in their water overnight.....was that not correct? They were referring to their fecal matter as the berries?  Ok, now the way you explained it makes sense!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> NO NO NO N0 NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do NOT put fecal matter in the drinking water!
> 
> ...


Lol good catch! I saw the no no no and was like huh? But yes not in their drinking water. 
Everything says lung worms are from snails. I have never seen a snail here so I believe it but you might want to google it to be sure. I'm really bad about hearing something and looking into it and if it's not something that would effect me I move on so double check that. 
Mariarose you are correct once you mix it it will be for 10 goats which comes out to 20ccs. It also says you can (don't have to) put 1 cc in each side I don't do this because they are pretty annoyed after the first one lol. I do both ccs in one side. Now a tip that I have learned! Watch their breathing when they breathe in put it in hold their head up and put your thumb over their nostril for a few seconds. Before I did this I was covered in dirty snot and vaccine lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ lol I'm bad at explaining that's that doesn't make sense


----------



## FunnyfarmEve (Aug 2, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> ^^^^ lol I'm bad at explaining that's that doesn't make sense


We're good cause I wasn't going to put fecal matter into gauze. I was going to use real berries....hahaha! Now, I feel like a dumbie


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

LOLOL

Yes, goat "berries" are what are what should be coming out the back end. THAT is what is to go into the gauze.



FunnyfarmEve said:


> I understood it as putting real berries into gauze and dropping it in their water overnight


I'm still laughing at this misunderstanding! Thank you!

I love this site.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You aren't a dumbie, you just haven't been fully initiated yet.

@Jessica84 you've been great. I have total confidence giving that vaccine now, especially with that last bit of learned advice.

Yes, Snails do carry lungworm. I do not know if they are the only carriers. If there is anything my area of KY has, it is a plentitude of wildlife that includes snails.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to :haha:

Good advice, with a bit of humor, love it. 

No one is dumb, we all started somewhere.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

@mariarose Sorry, I haven't been on in days! didn't see your quesion until now. The coughing has disappeared in the cousin buck (which developed a cough after starting that thread) and improved in the buck I was asking about. Both were treated for lungworm 1cc/33lb 3 times 10 days apart. Some days he never coughs, others I hear just one. I'm still not sure if lungworm was everything wrong with him, but the vet here won't see him without a fever. sigh... So I'm still at scarring from lungworm, sub-clinical pneumonia, or CL in his lungs.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Funny farm, you aren't dumb. I feel lost all the time, but I'm slowly learning.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might try Horehound 
http://www.naturalremedies.org/horehound/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

singinggoatgirl said:


> @mariarose Sorry, I haven't been on in days! didn't see your quesion until now. The coughing has disappeared in the cousin buck (which developed a cough after starting that thread) and improved in the buck I was asking about. Both were treated for lungworm 1cc/33lb 3 times 10 days apart. Some days he never coughs, others I hear just one. I'm still not sure if lungworm was everything wrong with him, but the vet here won't see him without a fever. sigh... So I'm still at scarring from lungworm, sub-clinical pneumonia, or CL in his lungs.


 I can't believe the vet won't see the goat because of no fever. That is not right. 
Can you find another vet? 
Do you have a stethoscope or can you get one?
If you had one, you could listen to the lungs yourself. To check if they are clear or if they are unclear.

If the lungs are scarred yes, the goat may always have a cough. 
Giving some banamine for the cough will calm things down and may take down some inflammation. Just give a it for 3 days, if you are to give it.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

The next closest vet that sees goats is 1.5 hours away.  I can't get a stethoscope right now (too many human medical bills this year), but I will put it on my Wish List. Maybe my father-in-law (human physician) has an old extra I could inherit early....

Is banamine a prescription, or over-the-counter?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Banamine is an Rx medication.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I thought she meant go pick some blackberries! Thought maybe the worms were attracted to wet fruit!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry the vet is so far away. 
Yes, Banamine is an Rx.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can get it from racehorsemeds or horseprerace black market


----------

